# Buffalo Rib-Eye, Shrimp and Twice Baked Potato Surf 'N Turf



## mossymo (May 27, 2013)

Found a couple forgotten about small buffalo rib-eye steaks in the freezer that seemed perfect for a Memorial weekend meal. Applied a light coating of roasted garlic olive oil and seasoned with Tatonka Dust.













IMG_8275.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----













IMG_8277.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----

Put the steaks and twice baked potatoes on the Yoder YS640 and smoked for an hour at 150º with Tennessee Whiskey Barrel pellets in both the hopper and the tube smoker.













IMG_8278.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----

Then cranked up the heat to 500º and started searing the steaks on the grill grates and added the panned shrimp that were seasoned with Tatonka Dust, minced garlic and butter.













IMG_8291.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----













IMG_8299.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----

Just had to add both pics of the steaks getting there grill marks during the sear cause I thought the sparks in the pictures were pretty cool!













IMG_8297.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----













IMG_8298.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----

All plated up...













IMG_8315.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----

MMMmmm, so good!













IMG_8310.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013






Thanks for looking!


----------



## turnandburn (May 27, 2013)

Cant go wrong with that!! Looks great. Thanks for sharing!:sausage:


----------



## kathrynn (May 27, 2013)

Nice and juicy!  Yummmmmm!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry to stir up the dead but this thread is amazing! Brilliance!


----------



## apache2831 (Jul 26, 2013)

This looks amazing. They need to add smell to the internet!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 27, 2013)

That's killer!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments, much appreciated!


----------

